# Here's who tipped me this week, and who didn't



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

These people tipped:
Drunk hockey coach
Black 22 year old female security guard
Smelly asian cook from Chinese restuarant
Guy traveling from Bulgaria
Someone I gave a 1 mile ride to. I'm so sad I can't remember who it was. 

Here's who did not:
Traveling business guys I picked up from the airport
African doctor (traveling with a beautiful woman) who kept saying "I am very rich! I am very rich!"
Drunk woman who told me "I'll tip you on the app when I get out"
A Minnesota Viking I gave a ride to
Bartender who kept saying "The tips are GREAT!"
Denny's Waitress who kept saying "Night time tips are GREAT!"

Who tipped you this week and who did not?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Basically no one that looked like they make over 20000 a year. All of my tips came from the ones who make the least. Encouraging and pathetic at the same time.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Of the ones I chatted with and learned their job and discussed tipping during the ride:

0 rideshare drivers
0 valet parkers
0 bartenders
0 strip club dancers
0 restaurant servers
0 "I'll tip you on the app later"


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Black* 22* year old female security guard


How did you know the age of the security guard? Did it come up in a conversation.

My tips came from the following:
A young lady who works at Costco corporate office
A single mother who relocated from Vermont (I was dropping her off at the airport for a business trip)
Two guys leaving the Mariners game (following a victory over the Red-Sox)
A stripper going from downtown to her place of work
3 young ladies attending a weekend event close to downtown (trip started in the suburbs)
2 hikers (and their little dog) who were too tired to make the 1 mile trek back to the car.

The above were a diverse group (age, ethnicity, gender, etc...) and left tips ranging from $2 - $5 each. The airport dropoff mentioned she would tip in the app. I was pleasantly surprised to receive the tips from the others.

I have not really noticed who did NOT tip.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Who tipped me today:
- Guy who wanted to go to strip club, turned out it was closed, headed back. $10 cash

- Young Lady going to airport. $4 cash

- Young lady coming home from airport. $1 in-app

- Young couple who were coworkers getting off of work and going to have some fun. $5 cash

Who did not tip me today:

- Lots of people I forgot about.

- 1 guy who promised an in-app tip on Uber


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dropped off a server at her work yesterday, no tip. I'm thinking of going back next time I'm In The area for lunch and not tipping. Lol


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UberDriver472837 said:


> Dropped off a server at her work yesterday, no tip. I'm thinking of going back next time I'm In The area for lunch and not tipping. Lol


One technique is to tip a penny or a quarter. That shows that you did not forget, but are making a statement about the lack of service. I would recommend tipping 10-20% and leaving a note stating, "please pay it forward...to your UBER driver"


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Tips from
the best friend late to the weeding reception
mom and kid off to kiss the sea lions
poor schmuck at a hotel for 5 weeks doing CDL training
Family going to a river outfitter

No tip
CEO of power company
Drunk kids done tubing for the day and didn't want to walk a mile home
Drunk adults done tubing and didn't want to wait for their other 18 drunk friends to get off the river
2 college kids going to a music fest
Poor kid that had just quit his job and had to go listen to his mother complain about quitters (he gets a pass in my book)
Family going to wedding reception (no pass for them)
Dude going on an alcohol run for the family at the resort

Oh forgot, no tip from the waitress who kept telling me she was late to work.
Sorry girly, Mama's not getting a ticket so you're just going to have to be late.


----------



## mcj (Jul 17, 2017)

Picked up 2 drunk guys. Both were realestate agents. $4 fair and the back seat pax tossed me crumpled $20s. Almost called that a night. It was my first pickup as well. 

Seems like others in the service industry are good at tipping. Female strippers tip good. I usually let those bills go through the wash machine.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm guessing the drunk hockey coach and guy from Bulgaria were white?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> I'm guessing the drunk hockey coach and guy from Bulgaria were white?


Yup. Very white.



Ribak said:


> How did you know the age of the security guard? Did it come up in a conversation.


I usually ask women what their age is.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Boomers & tourists. Gen-y never tip. They didn't tip their parents to drive them around, and they're not going to tip the stand-ins.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Funny how greedy rich people are. I barely make 30k and I give out money to the needy and tip people at dunkin donuts etc like its my day job. Makes me a better person and I know it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberDriver472837 said:


> Dropped off a server at her work yesterday, no tip. I'm thinking of going back next time I'm In The area for lunch and not tipping. Lol


I have done that, and as I left told the waitperson that "I'm your uber driver from this morning, remember me? I usually tip, but, now that I know about your feelings about tipping I won't tip you. Just wanted to let you know that it's nothing personal, but, hey, I would give you five stars if I could."


----------



## Stephtye09 (Aug 2, 2017)

SadUber said:


> These people tipped:
> Drunk hockey coach
> Black 22 year old female security guard
> Smelly asian cook from Chinese restuarant
> ...


Who tipped me Struggling college-student order for her and her boyfriend from McDonald's and tip me $1 kudos who didn't tip me a $169 order from North West DC boujee restaurant for the guy to tell me that he'll tip me any app never happened


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In LV, pick UP a family of three...airport run. Man says...sorry, we are late...our flight leaves at 6:30am...TI to LAS...airport about 10 minutes...guy fidgeting noticeably...thinks they will miss flight. I get 'em there 55 minutes before departure time. Crumpled up $5 bill tip.


----------

